# Praga Digitals



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Praga Digitals is generally a highly praised record company, in particular of chamber music. I notice many classic recordings of the mainstream orchestral repertoire (Furtwangler, Susskind, Sejna, Ancerl etc) emerging in lovely packaging. Old recordings labeled ‘Genuine Stereo Lab’, bringing up hope of some new innovation in remastering. What is your experience of these recordings? Worth collecting? “Stereo”? I have high hopes - for surely such a distinguished company wouldn’t bring out product with such hype to taint its reputation - or what?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have only the one from this series, a live recording of Shostakovich's 13th symphony conducted by Kirill Kondrashin. I gather the recording has been praised, not least because of its historical significance as one of the first performances of the work. Prior to this, I remember the label coming in for criticism from some quarters for the unreliable provenance of their recordings and how much artificial post-production was given to certain performances - whether that was deserved or not in the case of the Shostakovich recording isn't for me to say, but it sounds fairly good to me.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

The only Praga material I have is the complete Beethoven Strinq Quartets, an SACD set by The Praga Quartet that someone was selling brand-new and unopened on eBay for around $20. Performances (some in surround) and sound quality are excellent,


----------

